# tivo premiere shipping



## mejoeyster (Mar 23, 2010)

When will the new series 4 Premiere ship?


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Amazon states that it will be released on 3/28 for shipping. If you choose one day shipping it will get to you on 3/30. BestBuy is also holding their stock until 3/28 for release.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

It's not unreasonable to think that Amazon may SHIP ahead of 3/28, such that you RECEIVE it on the release date. They do that all the time with Music / Books / etc.....


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

oViTynoT said:


> It's not unreasonable to think that Amazon may SHIP ahead of 3/28, such that you RECEIVE it on the release date. They do that all the time with Music / Books / etc.....


Not unless UPS/FedEx delivers on Sundays now...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Unseen Llama said:


> Not unless UPS/FedEx delivers on Sundays now...


Good point.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Maybe you should change your thread title to *WHEN* is TiVo Premier shipping? The way your title reads I assumed you had gotten a ship notification for yours.


----------



## noah82 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, horrible thread title. I was excited when I read it because I thought that they were finally shipping!


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

> Not unless UPS/FedEx delivers on Sundays now...


Fedex Does, and uSps does Sunday delivery for express packages... But they both cost a fortune! But I don't know that Amazon has that option....


----------



## Jonathan316 (Jan 4, 2004)

If I find the Premiere available at Best Buy or shipped by Amazon before TiVO themselves sends me my pre-ordered unit, I'll be one pissed TiVO user!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Prepare to be pissed. We already know Best Buy is launching on the 28th but that TiVo is not shipping TILL the 28th so chances are that TiVo direct purchases will be showing up first week of April unless you bumped to faster shipping.

I am saving almost $300 on two TiVo boxes by pre-ordering from TiVo direct... I get the current subscriber discount on the boxes AND I get fatwallet cash.

Waiting an extra week is not going to kill me for $300 in savings.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

We may be waiting longer than a week. According to TiVoJerry in the other BB thread, TiVo won't be shipping until early April once the new UI is finished. BB is probaly only sellingon the 28th because that is the week it will be in the flyer. We have no clue when TiVo will ship but at this point my guess is it will be well after you could buy one at BB or receive it from Amazon. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> We may be waiting longer than a week. According to TiVoJerry in the other BB thread, TiVo won't be shipping until early April once the new UI is finished. BB is probaly only sellingon the 28th because that is the week it will be in the flyer. We have no clue when TiVo will ship but at this point my guess is it will be well after you could buy one at BB or receive it from Amazon. I hope I am wrong though.


If thousands of people buy the product at Best Buy only to find out there's no HD menu, it will be a big PR disaster for TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I dont disagree. Unfortunately the retail ads are planned and printed usually weeks in advance. I think if they could hold it they would, but my guess is BB will heavily feature the TiVo on the front page of the new ad. It would probably be even worse if they advertized it and they wouldnt sell it. TiVo can send out a message over the Premiere about the new UI will download later when available.

Like I said I am guessing on all of this but with me retail experience it seems like this is how it will play out. The best option for Tivo would have been to just put the hardware out there with no announcement. The once the new UI was finished you make the big announcement that it will be rolling out to the Premiere as an update in the next week.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Is it possible, I wonder, to buy a Premiere at Best Buy and still get the $200 "upgrade" lifetime service?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> Is it possible, I wonder, to buy a Premiere at Best Buy and still get the $200 "upgrade" lifetime service?


That's what I would like to do..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Is it possible, I wonder, to buy a Premiere at Best Buy and still get the $200 "upgrade" lifetime service?


People have asked TiVo and they were told you have to buy from TiVo. You could still ask on their online chat especially if they wont ship any time soon.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Best Buy frequently features items in their ads, such as movie and music releases with a note that says "available tuesday" and so forth.

If the TiVo software won't be ready on the 28th then BB can go ahead with their ad but put a note in the ad that says "available Thursday, April 1st."


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Jonathan316 said:


> If I find the Premiere available at Best Buy or shipped by Amazon before TiVO themselves sends me my pre-ordered unit, I'll be one pissed TiVO user!


TiVo clearly says on their site "Ships in early April". Be prepared to receive your unit after they have gone on sale at BB and Amazon.

I would say anytime prior to April 7th would be considered early April. After the 7th, I'd have to call Mid April.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jmpage2 said:


> Best Buy frequently features items in their ads, such as movie and music releases with a note that says "available tuesday" and so forth.
> 
> If the TiVo software won't be ready on the 28th then BB can go ahead with their ad but put a note in the ad that says "available Thursday, April 1st."


Yeah but those have release dates. As far as we know TiVo doesnt at this point. Also like I said it would also depend on when the ad was printed. They used to print them up to a month in advance until people started leaking them from the stores. Now we dont see the leaks till Thursdays usually.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

April 1st ship date?


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

I think we have two separate things, box availability and OS. I assume here that Tivo has boxes ready to go out the door, but holding on to them as they make last minute changes to the OS to make it shippable.

If it's in fact in this weekend's Best Buy circular, then I'd expect them to start moving boxes next week some time. I wouldn't assume it to be on sale on Sunday just because it's in that week's ad. As noted, BB does this all the time -- they advertise products coming out that week.

I can't imagine Tivo having S4 boxes for sale without an OS to download at setup, nor holding onto online orders when Best Buy is selling legit boxes. There will be an OS to download when the boxes go on sale.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well the 28th date is going off what people have been told when they tried to buy the TiVo at Best Buy. Also the same date was mentioned in the engadgethd post. This is also what another user was told in one of the threads by TiVo chat that Best Buy and Amazon would begin selling them on the 28th without the new UI and TiVo would ship theirs when the new UI was finished.

People bought the Premiere already during the small window before TiVo contacted Best Buy to stop selling them so we know the hardware is out there and ready to go. They also have the classic UI on them so it isn't even an OS issue since they are perfectly usable. The Premiere at this time just dooesn't have the new HD UI.

Currently they work just like a TiVo HD but with faster hardware based off the one poster who was answering questions in the other BB thread.


----------



## macgyver (Dec 7, 2001)

Amazon is also shipping on March 28th. It would seem bizarre if those units arrived with the old UI and no software update available immediately.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

We will know in less than a week.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

I had ordered my PremiereXL thru Amazon. I just got off Tivo support chat and they wrote that the upgrade offer of 1/2 price lifetime was only available through Tivo Co. I was bummed, because as an Amazon Prime member I get no shipping/or tax. 

I had to cancel my Amazon order and did another with Tivo to take advantage of the upgrade lifetime offer. I will now have free shipping from Tivo, but will have to pay around $50 taxes. It's still better than 399 lifetime fee.

But still...Amazon or Tivo, I should be able to take advantage of the upgrade offer.

oh well, que sera, sera.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

FYI, our goal is to have Premiere units in customers' hands on 3/29. Some folks on the East Coast (ordering by ground) will have them a bit later, but we're looking closely at UPS shipping times and are trying to aim for units landing 3/29 wherever we can.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Have you heard word or are you able to say anything with regards to if the new UI will show up as an update that day?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone on AVS said their order shipped from Weaknees.com.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would get it from weaknees.com but at amazon you can get free shipping and no sales tax so its $299 shipped where as weakees is like $340 shipped for the same thing. I can wait a few days and save $40


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From Wall Street Journal Review



> The TiVo Premiere goes on sale Sunday at Best Buy (BBY) stores for $300, plus a monthly fee of $13, or an annual or lifetime payment plan ranging from $129 for a year of service to $399 for the life of the device. The Premiere XL costs $500, plus the same fees. Both will be available Monday at tivo.com.


----------



## napatim (Aug 19, 2007)

I was told by TIVO, early this month, that they would not be shipping untill early April and if ordered thru them, I would have before B.B. or Amazon. We'll see.........


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Have you heard word or are you able to say anything with regards to if the new UI will show up as an update that day?


We were told that 3/29 was the first date that we could get boxes in customers' hands (hence our ads). For 'customer experience' reasons (ie., unavailability of new UI), I don't think TiVo wanted boxes in hands before that date.

We received recent confirmation that 3/29 was still an OK date, which bodes well for a 3/29 (or maybe 3/28) release of the UI.

We expect to ship boxes to Northern Cal UPS Ground today for delivery Monday and Southern Cal shipments will go out Fri UPS for delivery Monday. Walk-ins, unfortunately, will have to wait until Monday morning.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Tivo.com now says *Ships March 29th*


----------



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

I just spoke with a customer service rep and she confirmed shipping 3/29!


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

It should say *Arriving *March 29th . It kind of sucks that I pre-ordered on the 3rd, and I won't be getting mine until 3-5 days after people who walk into the store.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

But hopefully, you got the $199 lifetime... For $100, I'm willing to wait a week or 2... I'm not in THAT much of a hurry.



TrueEddie said:


> It should say *Arriving *March 29th . It kind of sucks that I pre-ordered on the 3rd, and I won't be getting mine until 3-5 days after people who walk into the store.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have lifetime so I wasn't offered that. But I was offered $100 off of the XL. So I got it for $399 instead of $499.

I wonder if I could buy one in the store and then return the one thats shipped to me from TiVo to the store?


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

TrueEddie said:


> I don't have lifetime so I wasn't offered that. But I was offered $100 off of the XL. So I got it for $399 instead of $499.
> 
> I wonder if I could buy one in the store and then return the one thats shipped to me from TiVo to the store?


Unopened, they may not know the difference. But if they check serial numbers you will be stuck with an extra.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I guess that's kind of a big risk to take.

I really want it the day it comes out though


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TrueEddie said:


> I don't have lifetime so I wasn't offered that. But I was offered $100 off of the XL. So I got it for $399 instead of $499.
> 
> I wonder if I could buy one in the store and then return the one thats shipped to me from TiVo to the store?


You would have to swap TSNs on your TiVo account because TiVo ships them activated on your account when you order direct.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm, seems like it would be more hassle than it's worth. Guess I'll just wait the week.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Where does TiVo ship from?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It looks like in the past they shipped from FT Worth TX. I have no idea if this is still the case or not. 

Based off shipping estimates with ground 4-6 days it may still be TX. If they ship Monday hopefully most people will have them by next Friday.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon ships from down south of me. So even if I choose the cheap super saver shipping I usual get things in like 2 days. Amazon is going to start shipping tomorrow from what I hear...


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

falcon26 said:


> Amazon ships from down south of me. So even if I choose the cheap super saver shipping I usual get things in like 2 days. Amazon is going to start shipping tomorrow from what I hear...


Where did you hear that? If that's true, I'll get overnight through Amazon Prime and it would be here on Saturday.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to look up what forum I saw it in. Someone said that they were told that they were shipping tomorrow so people had theirs by monday.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TrueEddie said:


> It should say *Arriving *March 29th . It kind of sucks that I pre-ordered on the 3rd, and I won't be getting mine until 3-5 days after people who walk into the store.


Who said we would be getting it first? I wanted to save money which is why I bought it through TiVo and Fatwallet. For the money I'll save, I have no problem waiting a week to get my units. It will certainly be worth it especially since I'll be able to sell my S3 units too.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

their site says it ships the 29th 

I paid for the 2 day shipping.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Up until today I could cancel the order. Tivo is now processing my order.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Who said we would be getting it first? I wanted to save money which is why I bought it through TiVo and Fatwallet. For the money I'll save, I have no problem waiting a week to get my units. It will certainly be worth it especially since I'll be able to sell my S3 units too.


this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> this.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Order Processing


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


>


I was agreeing with you


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

My order status changed today to Processing Order for me too and my credit card is also pending the purchase payment.


----------



## Doctorhifi (Apr 15, 2002)

I installed a Premier XL on Thursday 3-25. I believe we actually received it on either Tues the 23rd or Wed the 24th.
We were told that it would have the old interface and that it would update software on Saturday. However, after setup and Cable Card install, the unit promptly called out and updated to the new interface. I can confirm it was using the old interface because I set it up at our shop to get it activated Thur morning. 
The new GUI is nice eye candy. Played with it for about an hour and overall I am wishing I could upgrade my HD XL, but alas, I'll have to wait.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Clearly, TiVo decided that it made more sense to push out the new interface in its current state, rather than to wait. I'm not so sure this was the right call.


----------



## ItsRounder (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'd really love to schedule Comcast to come and install my Mcard on Friday but unfortunately there's no way to tell when it will actually arrive.  If anyone can shed some light on were it ships and by what carrier I'd love to know.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

ItsRounder said:


> Well I'd really love to schedule Comcast to come and install my Mcard on Friday but unfortunately there's no way to tell when it will actually arrive.  If anyone can shed some light on were it ships and by what carrier I'd love to know.


Can't give you that information, but TiVo rep told me I will receive a tracking number via email when my order actually ships.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

ItsRounder said:


> Well I'd really love to schedule Comcast to come and install my Mcard on Friday but unfortunately there's no way to tell when it will actually arrive.  If anyone can shed some light on were it ships and by what carrier I'd love to know.


I would say it's safe to schedule it, seeing as when you get a shipping notice they normally have an estimated arrival date, and they tend to be pretty accurate as far as I have seen.... and if your arrival date is after Friday, then you will have enough advance notice to call and reschedule


----------



## FenRhodes (Mar 6, 2010)

My order with Amazon now shows as "shipped."


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazon is now showing my TiVo as "Shipping Soon", so I expect that it will go out by Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine amazon order still shows "Not yet shipped" and estimated shipping date is April 1st. Maybe I ordered too late and they only have a certain amount of units. Oh well. I have to wait until monday for comcast to come out and install my new triple play anyway. Then I have to call and make another appointment for the Mcard install...


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

Just went down to my local Comcast office and picked up a self install kit with a multi-stream cable card. Comcast in my area does not require a truck roll. The folks on the telephone and on the live chat were not aware. I looked up my local office on the Comcast site and it listed the services available and one of the listed was self install kit for cable cards.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thuye said:


> Just went down to my local Comcast office and picked up a self install kit with a multi-stream cable card. Comcast in my area does not require a truck roll. The folks on the telephone and on the live chat were not aware. I looked up my local office on the Comcast site and it listed the services available and one of the listed was self install kit for cable cards.


What area are you in?


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Thuye said:


> Just went down to my local Comcast office and picked up a self install kit with a multi-stream cable card. Comcast in my area does not require a truck roll. The folks on the telephone and on the live chat were not aware. I looked up my local office on the Comcast site and it listed the services available and one of the listed was self install kit for cable cards.


They won't give me one here in South Jersey. Told me truck roll is required. It is only 16 dollars but, I would rather just have the m-card in my possession so I could just throw it in when my premiere gets here.


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

See text capture below from the Comcast site. The contracted staff on the phone and chat had no idea. I would try going to Comcast, searching for locations and then clicking on details for your local office.

The "kit" contained the M-Card and a piece of paper telling me to record the Host ID, etc, and phone number to call for pairing.

The employee even asked me if I wanted two single stream for one multi-stream.

Center Details
Center Name: Customer Service Center - Santa Maria 
Address: 2323 Thompson Way
Santa Maria CA 93455 
Phone Number: 888-266-2278 
Hours: M, T, TH, F 8:30am - 6pm, W 9am - 6pm, Sat 9am - 2pm 
Notes: COMCAST CUSTOMER SERVICE CENTER, SANTA MARIA

Services Available
Payments Accepted for Line Of Business: Digital Telephony Service, Comcast High Speed Internet, Comcast Digital Voice, Video 
Payment Types Accepted: Check, MasterCard, Visa, Cash, Discover, American Express 
*Self Installation Kits Available*: Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Converter, *Digital - CableCard*, Digital Video Recorder 
Returned Equipment Accepted: Modem, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, High Definition Converter, Analog Converter, eMTA, Digital Converter 
Equipment Exchanged: CableCard, eMTA, Analog Converter, Digital Video Recorder, Modem, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah in my area too, Bay Area Newark CA. Comcast wouldn't let you do it yourself you have to do the truck roll :-(


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Same in Miami, Fl. truck roll only.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Its really funny to. Because in the town over from me Fremont, you can do it yourself go figure...Now amazon shows mine shipping soon, looks like it will ship out monday which means I should have it by weds...


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Services Available
Payments Accepted for Line Of Business: Digital Telephony Service, Comcast High Speed Internet, Comcast Digital Voice, Video
Payment Types Accepted: Check, MasterCard, Visa, Cash, American Express
Self Installation Kits Available: Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Converter, Digital Video Recorder
Returned Equipment Accepted: Modem, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, High Definition Converter, Analog Converter, Digital Converter
Equipment Exchanged: Analog Converter, Digital Video Recorder, Modem, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone else's order from Amazon shipped yet? They must be taking extra special care with mine, since it has been being "prepared to ship" for 2 full days now!


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

CubsWin said:


> Has anyone else's order from Amazon shipped yet? They must be taking extra special care with mine, since it has been being "prepared to ship" for 2 full days now!


I have been an Amazon "Prime" client (lets me send things to kids and grandkids and also get stuff for ourselves quickly) for a couple of years. They only ship UPS on Monday thru Friday. I think "prepared to ship" means the item is in the box, on the loading ramp, waiting for the "big brown truck" to pick up the package and the paperwork. My TiVo Premiere has also been "prepared to ship" since yesterday morning, it will probably be on my doorstep Tuesday. I am only 220 miles from Fernly, NV.


----------

